# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Загрузка из yml файла

## PrimitiveFish

Добрый день. Существует ли загрузка из yml файла номенклатуры и остатков в УТ10 или 11? Знаю, что МегаПрайс умеет, но он несбыточно дорогой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Существует ли загрузка из yml файла номенклатуры и остатков в УТ10 или 11? Знаю, что МегаПрайс умеет, но он несбыточно дорогой.


https://infostart.ru/public/1181703/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/43CT/DzFZqEJzP

----------

Bizlen (30.05.2022), niyazovrus (27.09.2021), Oskar_soft (13.10.2021), PrimitiveFish (24.09.2021)

----------


## PrimitiveFish

Спасибо огромное. А для УТ 10 тоже подойдёт?

----------


## PrimitiveFish

> Спасибо огромное. А для УТ 10 тоже подойдёт?


Проверил - не подходит :(

----------

